# The Apprentice: My Life In The Kitchen



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just finished reading Jaques Pepin's book about his life and becoming a chef has anyone else read it? I Really enjoyed this book and would highly recommend it. Talk about some amazing adventures this guy had it really blew me away. It also held a special meaning to me when I read that he was born and raised in the town I worked in when I was in France Bourg en Bresse.

For those who have read it any comments?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow, I am suprised no one has read this book? I hope you will take my recommendation and pick up a copy. It is a completely different look at life in the kitchen from that of Kitchen Confidential and one that I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Though I just started reading this book (am no further than page 12), I have been pleasantly surprised by how much better the writing is than most celebrity books. It looks very promising both in terms of style and content.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I am 3/4 of the way through it. I like Jacques. I have the Time-Life book he's talking about and the pictures are amazing. The whole story of him working for the president of France is just such happy serendipity. If there are books out there about Henri Soule and Le Pavillon, and I think there may be, I'd love to know more about them. I ate at Le Grenouille in the early 70's and I'm guessing it was sort of the last gasp of those kinds of places. Nice trip that was, lunch in the pool room at the Four Seasons, guy walks through saying, "Paging Mr. Joseph E. Levine." Had veal with morels and creamed salsify. Dinner the snobby waiter just threw at us, tenderloin roast and overdone asperge. I gave him a short tip and shrugged and said , "Quelle fromage," on the way out.


----------



## mrpwp (May 7, 2003)

"The Last Days of Haute Cuisine" talks a lot about La Pavillion and Henr Soule'


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I just reserved the copy from my library. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

The best book on The Pavillon and Henri Soule is "Dining at the Pavillon" by Joseph Wechsberg. It is long out of print but can be found used at ABEBooks.com. A very enjoyable read.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was unable to locate the book using their search?


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

Put both the author's name and the title and you should get 13 hits.


----------

